# Muffler Delete question



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello, I really want my 06 to be louder but I'm not on a big budget at the moment. I really wanna get a muffler delete (straight pipes). So I have 2 questions to ask.
1). If I get the muffler delete will my warranty basically expire on me and use it as a excuse? or what if I need to go to pontiac for any reason, can I put back the mufflers or will they still notice its been cutout? ( I have 10 months left on the warranty)
2). When I do have some extra money, can I get a full exhaust system of my choice or will the straight pipes get in the way of anything? 
Also if anyone can.. please name some of the cons of getting the straight pipes. Thank you


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

1) dunno
2)if you get a full exhaust system, then you'll be buying pieces that take the place of the straight pipes you're putting on now.
Check these in the for sale section.
http://www.gtoforum.com/f14/anyone-want-get-some-pipes-16444/


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

I'd be seriously worried that your nice GTO would sound like trailer-park mullet-motivated mud-truck. I wouldn't go hacking until you've heard a muffler-delete GTO for yourself. 

Louder isn't always better, just look at ricers...

I agree, our stock exhaust is rather sedate, but with Chevy small blocks, there's good louder, and mud-truck louder, and you need to be choosy regarding that, and not let your thin wallet lead you down that bwaaaaaaahhhh path.

I'm not saying don't do it, just try to research it, even if it's an mpeg online.

My most vivid "bad loud" memory was back in my 5.0 Mustang days in the early-90's... Everybody ran off-road h-pipes with 3-chamber flowmasters back then, and that was the hot sound. And it did sound good.... 

An older fella named Doug (nice guy) had a white '91 GT he called "white lightning", although it was a terribly slow and mostly stock AOD automatic... He decided to just hack off his mufflers and go straight... OMFG, his car sounded like a school bus with a hole the size of a soccer ball in the muffler....

He liked it because it was loud... Different strokes.....


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself. is your friend


----------



## safetykiller (Jan 25, 2008)

Aramz06 said:


> Hello, I really want my 06 to be louder but I'm not on a big budget at the moment. I really wanna get a muffler delete (straight pipes). So I have 2 questions to ask.
> 1). If I get the muffler delete will my warranty basically expire on me and use it as a excuse? or what if I need to go to pontiac for any reason, can I put back the mufflers or will they still notice its been cutout? ( I have 10 months left on the warranty)
> 2). When I do have some extra money, can I get a full exhaust system of my choice or will the straight pipes get in the way of anything?
> Also if anyone can.. please name some of the cons of getting the straight pipes. Thank you


1.) Doing modifications on a vehicle does not "expire" or be "void". The dealer has to prove that the the modification caused the problem needing warranty work. Google the magnuson-moss warranty act.
2.) The mufflers on your 06 are right near the end of the exhaust. If you want to see how it sounds then just unbolt them and take them off the hanger. If your into the sound then you can get a local exhaust shop to fab up a short straight pipe to bolt onto the flange that the exhaust pipe bolts up to. Back the car up on ramps or use jack-stands and take a look you will see what I'm talking about. CONS: it will be crazy loud. And it will make horrible "drone" at cruising speed. But to each his own.

On a side not I tried the washer mod for a week and ended up deciding not to go with a loader muffler and have decided on Magnaflow just because it's a little more quiet. 
The washer mod is unbolting the mufflers and removing the gasket and putting 3/8" washers in the flange to make an exhaust leak to increase sound. The more washers the bigger the leak and the larger the sound. I tried one and two washer spacings for fun. Three was ridiculous and probably closely resembles no mufflers. If your going to try this I would recommend not doing it for an extended period of time without removing the gasket.
Good Times


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

The theorist in me wonders if the "washer mod" wouldn't cause so much air-flow turbulence within that area of the pipe that you'd be snuffing horsepower just to be loud... Very counterproductive?

Just a theory...


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

I have straight pipes instead of mufflers and i love the sound. Theres a lot of popping of downshifts and I've yet to get a person saying they didn't like the sound. But again... to each their own.


----------



## Toyz (Apr 14, 2008)

I had glasspacks and no resonator for over 10 months, got nothing but good comments for the sound. Now i have glasspacks and no cats either for a few months now. Still get nothing but good things said about it. But maybe the people who dont like it just are not saying anything?? Either way, i like it and thats all that matters! :cheers I say go for it, you can always change it if you dont like it..


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I deleted resonator for straight pipes $40.00. Then changed factory mufflers to new Flowmaster Super 44 series!! awesome! Mufflers $78.00 local Napa ordered, installed like $90.00 by local muffler man. Used all factory hangers and kept factory exhaust tips. Sounds great!!! I have vids on this forum of them.:cheers Flow is the way to go.:willy: I converted one so far Devils3023, just had his installed Tuesday!!!

Factory flanges were left in so it can be unbolted still.


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> I deleted resonator for straight pipes $40.00. Then changed factory mufflers to new Flowmaster Super 44 series!! awesome! Mufflers $78.00 local Napa ordered, installed like $90.00 by local muffler man. Used all factory hangers and kept factory exhaust tips. Sounds great!!! I have vids on this forum of them.:cheers Flow is the way to go.:willy: I converted one so far Devils3023, just had his installed Tuesday!!!
> 
> Factory flanges were left in so it can be unbolted still.


Yes you have, and I couldn't be happier w/ the sound. I went w/ an x-pipe (freebie!!!) instead of straight pipes which is said to improve flow and hp. However my install was alot more than yours though!!! Guess that's what I get for going to a high performance tuner shop and not my local midas shop. :willy: I've got a few vids as well on here as well as youtube. Mine is all welded in which should help prevent leaks and keep things nice and tight. I also kept my stock tips since I love the look of the dual/dual exhaust tips of the sap package.


----------



## Laluna350z (Mar 2, 2008)

Aramz06 said:


> Hello, I really want my 06 to be louder but I'm not on a big budget at the moment. I really wanna get a muffler delete (straight pipes). So I have 2 questions to ask.
> 1). If I get the muffler delete will my warranty basically expire on me and use it as a excuse? or what if I need to go to pontiac for any reason, can I put back the mufflers or will they still notice its been cutout? ( I have 10 months left on the warranty)
> 2). When I do have some extra money, can I get a full exhaust system of my choice or will the straight pipes get in the way of anything?
> Also if anyone can.. please name some of the cons of getting the straight pipes. Thank you


I say You do itarty: :cheers

RUN AWAY AND NEVER COME BACK!


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Whatever you do, make sure it's reversable (as others said), and then go with whatever sound you like... 

The exhaust mods that really make me roll my eyes and question Darwinism is when loud exhaust is done at the EXPENSE of performance. Like bolting a 3" exhaust system to a damn Honda. When you alter back-pressure considerably, you'll need a "tune" to adjust timing and fuel curves to take advantage of the flow, or you may wind up slower than you were stock, which when you think about it, is pretty lame and "anti-GTO" thinking.

That's my pet peeve... Loud car, lousy performance... It's like wearing a porn star T-shirt when you've got Erectile Dysfunction.... 

Once you do your mod, pay attention to how your low-end torque feels, and the money you saved by not buying a brand-name system might get spent on a dyno tune (which isn't a bad thing to have anyhow, I'm just watching out for your wallet..)


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks for the opinions everyone! NJ I think you did it again, I may just turn to resonator delete with flowmaster super 44 series on mine. Ill keep updated thanks again!


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

Aramz06 said:


> Thanks for the opinions everyone! NJ I think you did it again, I may just turn to resonator delete with flowmaster super 44 series on mine. Ill keep updated thanks again!


He's gonna have to start getting a commission from flowmaster for everyone of us he converts!!! :lol: You'll love the sound of the resonator delete w/ the flowmaster super 44's. Do straight pipes for loudest tone, x-pipe for best/smoothest flow or h-pipe for combination of both. :cheers


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Devils3023 said:


> He's gonna have to start getting a commission from flowmaster for everyone of us he converts!!! :lol: You'll love the sound of the resonator delete w/ the flowmaster super 44's. Do straight pipes for loudest tone, x-pipe for best/smoothest flow or h-pipe for combination of both. :cheers


I thought that myself!!!:lol:


----------

